# برنامج Gis عربي ومجاني



## م مصطفي الفضالي (3 أبريل 2009)

يوجد برنامج علي الرابط
http://www.smartwebonline.com/
وهو يتعامل مع shape files ويمكن من خلاله الأتصال بجوجول أرث وتقطيع صور بزوم معين ثم تجميع هذه الصور


----------



## nasr55 (3 أبريل 2009)

*م. محمد نصر*

فين يا عم مصطفى 
واللا انت مشغول فى الشبكة


----------



## م مصطفي الفضالي (3 أبريل 2009)

عذرا لأنني لا أعرف صاحب التعليق ولا أعرف عما يتحدث
برجاء من الزملاء التعليق علي الموضوع


----------



## حمزه العماني (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
أريد برنامج لعمل كونتور غير السيرفير


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (26 أبريل 2009)

الله يجزيك الف خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng: issa (26 أبريل 2009)

*شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا اخى
*​


----------



## منهل باطولي (21 يناير 2010)

ارجو المساعدة في تنزيل gis9 على فيستا


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (21 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااا مجهود رائع


----------



## الهندسي 80 (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## africano800 (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخ مصطفى 
والاخ منهل بالنسبه لبرنامج gis للفيستا لابد من تسطيب برنامج gis 9.3
مش 9.2


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حسين الخزرجي (28 مارس 2010)

خير الناس من نفع الناس 
مشكورأخي الفاضل


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على المجهود القيم
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## رياض12 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

نفع الله بك واثابك


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (1 أبريل 2011)

ت:12::12::12:سلم


----------



## eng ahmed sayed (25 مايو 2011)

مشكور استاذى


----------



## mostafa essa (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكر يا بشمهندس مصطفى على هذا المجهود وارجوا مساعدتك لى فى ايجاد برنامج sdr لانى محتاجه ضرورى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (18 ديسمبر 2011)

_اخي الكريم الرابط لايعمل_
​


----------



## محمد صبح (22 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يعطيك العافية


----------



## mamathashem (22 مايو 2012)

شكرااا اخيى العزيز جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## zxzx_0007 (24 مايو 2012)

برنامج اوتوكاد 3دي سيفيل


----------

